

Sweden may be first country to eliminate cash - yogrish
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/sweden-may-be-first-country-to-eliminate-cash-20120910/

======
Yaa101
So the Swedes will be the first people to endure vast suppression by
government and banks to do as they say otherwise they cannot use their money
to pay.

Mark my words, doing away with cash money will be the most silly thing that
people will fall for when it comes to their independence from the big
manipulators.

I personally hope that these systems will suffer a lot of colateral damage due
to hackers.

Doing away cash will cause despotism at large.

